# Sticky  Sinners and Saints - The ISF Faces Thread



## Crusader

Tim wrote in another thread about the Singaporean Sinn community recently:



> Actually, I would love to see some faces here. This is afterall, not just a Sinn watch forum but a hang out for all those who are into all things Sinn. Many names here are just like family to me and I would love to see some of your mugs.


Tim has a very goood point there. We discussed his comment, and reached the conclusion that a "faces thread" would be a useful addition to the entire forum, and would contribute to the "family feeling" of this forum that we try to encourage. Being able to put a face to a forum nickname, it is hoped, will prove helpful in getting to know each other better.

While not everyone likes to have his (or her?) picture published on the internet, we would like to invite those who do to share how they look to post their serious and not-so-serious picture(s) in this thread.

(Of course, those who prefer to remain anonymous will continue to be just as welcome on this forum. ;-) )

*****​
I'll start the thread by making a confession: "Crusader" is not a single person, but really a whole _team_, with dress code and all that:










Little Robert is keeping me busy through most of the weekends (hence I am usually less present on the forum on weekends than during working days). He is fascinated by the computer screen and usually very keen to push buttons, so if you see a forum foul-up on Sunday morning, it may well be that his little hands were quick enough to cause havoc. :-d

While the polite and educated discourse of this forum usually requires very little moderator intervention, this picture shows what spammers and those taking undue liberties with the forum rules are up against:










Mostly however, I try to be a relaxed kind of guy, who enjoys a laid-back atmosphere with a cup of dry white wine and talk about watches - in the picture shown is my Sinn favorite, the 656.


----------



## lcheetec

I was on business in San Francisco Oct 2006 and took a drive with a good friend down to the coast. I never appear in pics much but I like this one.

daniel
Singapore
P.S. The UX came after the trip. I alternated between a Seiko Sportura worldtime (seen here) and a Casio GW-9000 in the US.


----------



## tallguy

Just another day at the officeb-)


----------



## L.O. Little

Here I am, with a Speedy Pro on wrist:


----------



## nicholasmk

that's me on stage, drumming for a Singaporean band, Skive. (shameless publicity, a video of that performance can be found HERE (youtube.com)


----------



## Onkel C

Itsa me:









Itsa me babes:



























Greetings from Bonn,

Christian


----------



## altreality

A definite sinner I am (the wife's the saint).
This is me in front of my favourite restaurant down under in Sydney...


----------



## tyau

Hi everyone,

I confess. I am a 3-times SINNER (reducing to twice soon).

The picture is taken when I was on the "dark side" :-! on a trip to Chicago.

Tommy


----------



## Micha

Here you go  I shamelessly "borrowed" this picture from his Sinn factory tour report  I'm the guy on the left drooling over those Sinn watches.


----------



## Joe Giannone

Wearing the U1, sitting on the U2. No, I'm not sitting on a Sinn U2, although I'm sure it could handle the abuse  The bike is a _Lighting_ U2.


----------



## UVox

oh! that's a nice Thread 

that's me on a WUS-WISmeeting last year


----------



## buckallred

Myself (with the esteemed Jake and Daisy Mae Allred) at Stinson Beach, CA, a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen

*Nice to meet you....*

Salutations!
Greetings!
Hi there!
Guten Tag!
G'Day!

May I introduce myself? 
I'm the new kid on the block.

Some of you may know me already if you occasionally dropped by the Breitling Forum, where I was moderator for close to five years. Over the last few months, I started dropping by the Sinn Forum more frequently and you also may have heard my voice over here from time to time.

*****








I started getting more interested in watches about 12 years ago and moved into Breitlings about 9 years back. My first Breitlings were an Aerospace, followed by a [old version] Blackbird and Longitude. Navitimers fascinated me and I started looking into the Cosmonaute variety, where I built a small collection over time. Probably my favourite Breitlings are now my Aviastars, a model that was largely ignored when it was in production, but that meanwhile has gathered a faithful group of fans.

If you know the Aviastar, or ever come across one, you may understand what brought me to Sinn: Easy to read, reliable, functional tool watches (where you don't have to mortgage the house to buy one).

I work as an airline pilot and need a pilot's watch. Many believe that a pilots watch has to be a watch loaded with gadgets and hieroglyphic inscriptions on the dial. The truth is that many professional pilots prefer a reliable watch with an uncluttered dial that is easy to read night and day.

I looked into Ollech & Wajs Mirages II and III's, but they were not quite what I had in mind in terms of finish, reliability and product support.

From there, it was only a small step to my Sinn's.

Being kind of an old geezer, I like titanium watches and due to my work a second time zone, or UTC/GMT function, comes handy. So it's no big surprise that my Sinn collection (_so far_; we all know how that goes, don't we? ;-) ) consists of a Sinn 103 Ti Ar UTC, a Sinn 103 St Ar UTC, a Sinn 144 Ti GMT on bracelet for the outdoors when the going gets tough, and a Sinn Ti GMT Ar on an integrated cowhide strap for work and leisure. _Incidentally, did you know that the integrated cowhide strap is water*proof*? That was news to me, since it is not mentioned in the catalogue._

Having said that, watches like the 203, the nostalgic-looking 956, and brand-new 757 that was shown to us during our Sinn factory tour February 23rd, 2007 appeal to me too. I quite like the 356 Flieger series, but with my wrist size I found watches with 41 mm diameter the most practical ones to wear. Under Lothar Schmidt, Sinn has made steady progress by pioneering innovative and _*"sinn-volle" *_ (sensible) new materials and technologies, which might be astounding for a relatively small watch company, but which will become entirely understandable if you look into Mr. Schmidt's background as an engineer. Being trained as an aeronautical engineer myself, this naturally appeals to me. Another aspect that attracted me to Sinn was their very responsive customer support with their "can do" attitude and the hospitality that we all were shown during our visit in February.

I grew up in Germany, halfway between Cologne and Bonn, moved later to Calgary, Alberta and we now have made Vancouver, British Columbia our home. Most of the time we spend in Dubai, UAE though, where I am based with the local airline.

*****

[/









*****​
So, all of us wave you a kind hello. You have seen my face already above, and here is the rest of the family, my wife and daughter.










Talk to you soon!

Kurt


----------



## john wilson

Hi blokes...I mean guy's. Well I don't have a Sinn just yet...but..I've got my eyes on something. I think the watch forums on the whole is like family...well..on some forums anyway. Hi Christian it's been awhile. And Joe, love that recumbent. Here is I waiting for my coach in the hood ( to relieve another drive) E.93 and Buckeye road.Don't be in this area unless your a Cleveland cop..or a bus driver!





















John Wilson. Scotland forever.


----------



## Joe Giannone

Sweet kit, John! I bet Nicholas wishes he had that many cymbals 
Shockingly, I don't see a cowbell. You can never have enough cowbell...

http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/snl-more-cowbell.html


----------



## john wilson

Joe Giannone said:


> Sweet kit, John! I bet Nicholas wishes he had that many cymbals
> Shockingly, I don't see a cowbell. You can never have enough cowbell...
> 
> http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/snl-more-cowbell.html


You just can't see it.it,s there and a wood block. John Wilson.


----------



## JohnF

*Re: Nice to meet you....*

Hi -

Not quite a Sinner yet...but maybe soon.  Here with my youngest...and wearing a Fortis Aviator.


----------



## Onkel C

john wilson and JohnF, welcome to the ISF! 
It would be nice to hear about your targeted Sinns! Share you thoughts, please! Don't be shy!|> 

john wilson, how's the kitchen doing? I was out cold for the last month, not much cooking going on here.

JohnF, you don't look like a feeble customs office could do you any harm, btw. ;-) 

Nice to see more from you in here in the future!

Greetings and welcome from Bonn, 

Christian


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

LOL. 

Possible Sinns: 103, 900, UX, depending on finances and alternatives. I'm a vintage guy, so I'll probably be looking for a vintage 103 from the days of Mr. Sinn...

JohnF


----------



## Dave E

Me at my brother's wedding in Finland last February:










And here at the end of last year on a walking trip in Wales:










Odd, really, I usually wear glasses, but I'm wearing contact lenses for both of these pics! Despite not being able to see my wrist in either, I'm pretty sure that I'm wearing my Seamaster GMT in the first pic, and a G-Shock in the second.

Only one Sinn in my collection right now, a 656, but it's consistently been my favourite watch for a couple of years now. I have a U1 coming my way sometime in the next couple of weeks, though...


----------



## BruceS

Here's me doin' what I do



















On holiday (which was more work than it was fun)










Just chillin' kind of pics




























And a funny pose just after an ice dive


----------



## Onkel C

After a visit to the 7th circle of Hell (known as barbershop):









Happy Easter, all!

Christian


----------



## matthiasf

I wan´t to say hello to the forum.

Greetings from Berlin/Germany

Matthias


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, and to the world of WatchUSeek, Matthias.

Very few members in and around Berlin (as opposed to the Rhinleand, e.g.)

Last time we announced a WUS Berlin meeting, Mike and I were alone. :-D


----------



## bells0

I guess now i am the proud owner of a new Sinn 756S i can post shots of my ugly mug!!:









[with my old motor]









[with Mrs B on a cold Yorkshire evening]









[on our recent Xmas trip to Oz]










Cheers!!:-!

Chris


----------



## jo.st

I have now had a 656 for a while and decided to strengthen the Sinn stable with a 856. The 856 is currently on my wrist, which gives me another reason to scan this forum as well as post a picture.

This is me on a hike in the woods.








Think I actually was wearing my 656 at this occasion.

Another picture of me while in the woods, but not hiking... ;-) 








(Sorry for the big picture)
My watch on this picture is Eddies Precista Commander.

cheers,
/joakim


----------



## john wilson




----------



## g-banger

Cool thread idea:-!

Here i am on my Holiday in USA having a hotdog  It was very nice 

















cheers guys


----------



## Donald

I have two Sinns, the 156 with a Lemania 5100 and just a 103 in titanium.


----------



## zec

Nice post Martin.
Here I am, with the 'gauge' at my wrist, and with Marta, the third of four baby.
cheers zec


----------



## Onkel C

Hair condition back to normal:


----------



## hazmatman

While I'm not too savvy with digital pics and I am on the road working off of my laptop, here are a few I had access to:








From about 12 years ago at Andrews AFB.








From about 4 years ago at the wheel of our volunteer fire company's new pumper.








Just because. Always mind what the Gunny tells ya 'cause he ain't saying it just to hear himself talk!

Carry on!
DJ


----------



## woof37

john wilson said:


> Hi blokes...I mean guy's. Well I don't have a Sinn just yet...but..I've got my eyes on something. I think the watch forums on the whole is like family...well..on some forums anyway. Hi Christian it's been awhile. And Joe, love that recumbent. Here is I waiting for my coach in the hood ( to relieve another drive) E.93 and Buckeye road.Don't be in this area unless your a Cleveland cop..or a bus driver!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Wilson. Scotland forever.


Nice choice in tubs, John. Phonics are some of the best drums ever made, period. Get thyself a U2 or such to go with 'em!


----------



## obie

business attire


----------



## usc1

*Onkel C*

The comments on your pics gave me a good hearty laugh. Thank you. :-d


----------



## gr8sw

great thread idea!! look at all those happy Sinners!! :-!

me and the little one in the outback LOL

cheers,

Peter


----------



## ADSW

Hi,

I am the New Sinner in Singapore.Bought my 303 Silver Ty just yesterday.
It is a tough choice between Sinn and ever common Omega Bond series.
But I believed I made a good choice as it reminds me of my late German friend who introduced me the Sinn.

Instantly fell in love with its Mechanical and Rugged design.
So hoping to walk through this journey to discover more Sinners.:thanks


----------



## Dieselgeek

Just got a ticket and a sucker for not wearing a helmet on my Mountain Bike..








And one w/ me wearing my U1


----------



## Onkel C

BUMP! for the new members/Sinners! Share your mugs!








:-d


----------



## doctorrich

I'm new here and thought I'd post some photos. I particularly liked the unusual camouflage in the photos (I collected for 20 years)... the Swedish M/90 "loevhoeg" leafpile and German "tropentarn" boonie were great, guys.

I have a 103 st. that is my "Monday work watch," and I'm waiting on my U1. It's en route as I type, so by the weekend I'll have twice Sinned.

First photo is work attire-










Second is me and my son in Cairns Australia, wearing a Speedy Pro and wearing Crye Precision Multicam camo (see? It's the camo thing again)-


----------



## Onkel C

nice shots and welcome!

had some press coverage lately (wearing an EZM 3 in that shot ):


----------



## MaxStatic

Ok, I'll play. Haven't been able to check the forums much these days, been EXTREMELY busy. Loving my 757, it gets more cockpit time than any of the others.

on the road to getting wings









in my new ride...low level hell and loving every second of it









what I do on the weekends









at 10K feet the air is pretty thin









and for you camo junkies, an all expenses paid camp trip courtesy of my Uncle. Yea I know my blue eyes stick out, nothing I can really do about that though... :-d


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This is me 20 pounds heavier (in tan sweater), with Steve Waddington (orange shirt) talking to Ernie Romers (in the stylish suit) at the WUS Sinn Factory Tour, Feb 2007.










With my boy at a local fest.


----------



## PJ

Certainly have become a more active WUS poster since spending time in the Doxa forum and I really enjoy the WUS family.

My daughter took this while showing off a great diver.










I saw a couple of drummers so here is my classic Pork Pie kit.


















And my newest diver:-!










Hope to be a Sinner again soon as I search for the U1 I sold<|

Nice to meet you all!

Best,

Phil


----------



## doctorrich

Howdy, fellow Granite Stater.

I just got MY new U1. How did you ever sell yours? ;-)

Rich


----------



## PJ

What's up doc? I am in So NH also.

I don't know...impulse sale:-|


----------



## joeyza

One for the road at Murphy's - Rock Chapel, Co. Cork, Ireland



And of course a deadly Sinn.....


----------



## goneontheroad

waiting for steak with my U1. is there anything these watches can't do?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Love my U1 in Singapore and now I also have a 103 St Sa :-!










Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## jean-michel

Me and the U-1000


----------



## Jude

New 203 Ti Ar owner here.
That's me in my Tai Chi rags.


----------



## polishammer

I will add my mugshot as an official Sinner










Ups, you can't see my face :think:

One more eating breakfast:


----------



## searat

Here's Steve aka Searat, in the sunshine last year on a ferry to the Greek island of Nissoros. My home is in Wales but I work away a lot..










..and here enjoying a day at sea with HMS Ark Royal in the background..









No bullets in the minigun I should add - I'm a civilian oceanographer but often work with the Navy. Only recently became a Sinn-er after years of Omega, Seiko and others. I chose the UX as an ideal working watch in salt water environments away from 'atomic' time keeping; and the 556 to wear with a suit.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## leroytwohawks

I am a Sinner.

Under the glove and Hawk:roll: I'm wearing my Sinn 810 HYDRO








Sinn 810 HYDRO









Kevin
AKA "Leroy Two Hawks"


----------



## Altauprieten

Onkel C said:


> BUMP! for the new members/Sinners! Share your mugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d


Hey, Everyone ! and greetings from a Sinn-full BUH, RO !
Radu.jpg (455 KB)


----------



## scm64

Wow, only 2 years later and I notice there is a picture thread here.:roll:

Ok...happily addicted Sinner here..sorry about wearing a Doxa in this pic , but it one of the few pics I like that I am actually in...










To make up for that, here is a U1 in it's element. :-!


----------



## Timeshock

just me (with Sinn U2 ) and my son in summer this year! merry christmas @ all!


----------



## b2s

E, D, and W....Eat, Drink and Watch :-d

Well, to keep this post spirit going, I will play.

Cheers


----------



## gaopa

I'm late to the party! Here I am taking pics at the town Christmas parade earlier in the month. I'm an old retired professor whose photography hobby has led to freelance photojournalism. Ain't it great to be a "SINNer"! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## clonetrooper

How said you can't wear the U1000S in combination with a suit?? That watch looks great anywhere..:-!
Oh and by the way, my wife is wearing her U200 on a white rubber...


----------



## Fantasio

Here's a picture of me on Manchester pub roof terrace, hard to tell but I'm wearing a 757 on a brown Toshi.

That was a great trip with a good friend of mine, I have managed to convert him to be a Sinner too. :-d
We have very similar interests: good music, books, food, beer and of course watches.


----------



## Pete26

Here is me from my brothers wedding in June last year (2011) at Coff's Harbour Australia. I was waiting for a delivery (not a Sinn), so I was watch less in the photo. I only discovered the joys of Sinn in the last week or so. I have been on the forums (all or most of them I think) since 1997.

I think Sinn makes a fantastic watch and I love my 657 Traveller
My flipping days are over:-!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jpv

I'm Sinning in my office at work with my U1. It's not easy taking a decent picture of yourself with an iPhone, I just learned...


----------



## Turnaround




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Turnaround said:


>


You should have turned around. Get it, turnaround? ;-)


----------



## morelite




----------



## justsellbrgs

...my son and I....at the only place to be on an Autumn Saturday......


----------



## Cowbiker

Me at my first Miami Ocean Mile swim.


----------



## okinana

I can't wait to become a Sinner. 

Still deciding which one to get and where.

Great thread.

-- soon to be a Sinner from Philadelphia


----------



## BLaney

I'm not wearing it in this picture but I own a 756 that currently resides in L.A. with a woman that will be the death of me. I'm on the right, my brother on the left and he's informed me he plans on stealing my watch when I get home - little does he know...


----------



## Guzza

Heres me at work on Friday. Hard to see but Im wearing a U2.










Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## cells

You're all a bunch of sinners.


----------



## jkid1911

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everyone that has posted a photo or more of themselves, their families and furry friends too. You Sinners are lookin' good, THANK YOU!


----------



## blowfish89

This photo belongs here -


----------



## krogmank

View attachment 12053946


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

One of my other hobbies. Except this one actually makes me money and occasional applause.
dP


----------



## Pete26

Here is a recent shot with my wife at Moulon Rouge in October 2018










Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## dpn

I'm proud to be able to join this club. Clockwise from top left:
1. My first and only Sinn: A 556 I I just received today. 
2. Self portrait in cyanotype on fabric with embroidery. I'm really into historic/weird/alternative photographic processes (but like digital too).
3. Me with a very large, very angry _Artibeus lituratus_ (great fruit-eating bat) in Belize a couple of years ago. I'm a biologist and love working with bats!
4. One of my large format cameras.

Cheers!

- Dan


----------

